# New to Bess- Success!



## DisasterCupcake (Jan 3, 2015)

*I mean, Bees 

Hi,

I just started beekeeping this year. I feel like I've only hit the tip of the iceberg, but the first successful season was really fun! My hive grew from a 3lb package of bees (with some hiccups and help from my instructor) to a thriving hive of 4 boxes full of brood and honey! 

No honey collection this year, but we've already decided to add another hive next year, and collect honey then. Some pictures of my beauties, and a wonderful field full of sweet clover for them!


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

That is great.

Where are you located, state wise?

I tried to edit your title but it wouldn't let me.

 Al


----------



## Ford Zoo (Jan 27, 2012)

I'm new too, don't ya love it? I'm also curious where you are located. Are the white flowers your clover? I've never seen that type here.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Wisconsin should grow both white and yellow sweet clover.

http://mdc.mo.gov/discover-nature/field-guide/white-and-yellow-sweet-clovers

Sweet clover is an herb. The flowering branches and leaves are used to make medicine. Be careful not to confuse sweet clover with red clover.

Sweet clover is used to increase the loss of water from the body through the urine (as a diuretic). It is also used for varicose veins and to relieve symptoms of poor blood circulation (chronic venous insufficiency) including leg pain and heaviness, night cramps, itchiness, and fluid retention (edema).

Sweet clover is sometimes used along with regular medicines for treatment of blood clots in the veins.

Other uses include treatment of hemorrhoids and blockage of the lymphatic system. The lymphatic system drains fluid from tissues.

Some people apply sweet clover directly to the skin for bruises.


*How does it work?*

Sweet clover contains ingredients that can thin the blood and help wounds heal.


 Al


----------



## DisasterCupcake (Jan 3, 2015)

Yes it is white sweet clover. It was recommended to me to include a bit of seed in my field mix for the bees. Well, I did without much thought. 

Just a warning- this stuff IS really great for bees- and for grasshoppers, dragonflies, and pretty much any type of insect! This is the first year that we don't have ANY mosquitoes on our property. Nothing short of miraculous. 

However, it's also very good at crowding out everything else. I've had a hard time keeping it back and it has pretty much taken over the field now. It is a great cover crop, too, if you have bees. 

I live in Michigan


----------

